# ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران تحصل على شهادة Easa-145 من منظمة سلامة الطيران المدني الأوربي



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

*ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران تحصل على شهادة EASA-145 من منظمة سلامة الطيران المدني الأوربي*

*استعداداً للمشاركة في مؤتمر "روتس" العالمي لاستقطاب شركات الطيران*






أعلنت شركة ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران " NAS "، الشركة المتخصصة في تقديم الخدمات الأرضية للطائرات والمسافرين في مطار الكويت الدولي، عن حصولها على شهادة " EASA - 145 " من منظمة سلامة الطيران المدني الأوربي تتأهل الشركة بموجبها لتقديم أعمال الصيانة الفورية للطائرات التي تهبط في مطار الكويت الدولي ضمن فئة "إيرباص A320". وتهدف الشركة بحصولها على هذا الترخيص إلى زيادة حجم العمليات التشغيلية المتعلقة بصيانة الطائرات بنسبة تتراوح مابين 15 - 20 بالمئة الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى تحقيق زيادة ملحوظة في ارباح الشركة على صعيد العمليات التشغيلية. 

وقال المهندس ناجع العجمي، الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران: "إننا فخورون جداً بحصولنا على شهادة EASA - 145 والتي تتيح لنا القيام بأعمال الصيانة لسلسلة طائرات "إيرباص A320" والتي تشمل "A319" و "A321"وهي من الفئات المستخدمة بكثرة بين خطوط الطيران المعتمدة أوروبياً. لقد عملنا بجد من أجل تحقيق هذا الإنجاز الذي يمثل نقطة إنطلاق حقيقية نحو توسيع نطاق عملياتنا التشغيلية لتشمل الصيانة بأنواعها لعملائنا من شركات خطوط الطيران التي نحرص على توفير الخدمة المتكاملة لها من صيانة ومناولة وخدمات الركاب". 

ويعد حصول الشركة على شهادة EASA-145 انجازاً خلال أقل من 3 أشهر من تاريخ التقديم حتى حصول الشركة على الترخيص الأمر الذي يدلل على كفاءة فريق العمل من مهندسين وفنيين وملاءمة الأنظمة المعلوماتية والتقنية ومطابقة أدوات الصيانة للمقاييس المعتمدة لتقديم عمليات الصيانة لهذا النوع من الطائرات. 

وقال العجمي: "إننا نسير وفق خطة طموحة تهدف إلى تأهيل الشركة لتقديم خدمات الصيانة لأنواع أخرى من الطائرات ونستهدف إيرباص A330 و A340 و بوينج 777، 737 و 747 ولذلك استثمرت الشركة مؤخراً بإضافة سلسلة جديدة من أحدث المعدات المتطورة اللازمة للعمل في مجال الخدمات الأرضية والمناولة والشحن وعمليات قطر الطائرات والتزويد بالماء وتوفير خدمة التكييف والكهرباء التي تراعي أفضل قواعد السلامة والمعتمدة من منظمة سلامة الطيران الأوروبي وغيرها من الخدمات الأخرى لتلبية هذه المتطلبات". 

ويتزامن حصول شركة ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران على شهادة EASA-145 مع التعديل الهام الذي أجرته سلطة الطيران المدني الذي يعتمد شهادة EASA شرطاً يسهّل الحصول على ترخيص السلطة لتقديم عمليات الصيانة للطائرات المسجلة في دولة الكويت الأمر الذي يوفر المنافسة ويمهد نحو تطوير الخدمات. كما يأتي هذا الانجاز ليلعب دوراً في تقديم العروض التشجيعية لاستقطاب العديد من شركات الطيران في الملتقى العالمي الذي ينعقد في دبي 17 من الشهر الحالي ويستمر لمدة 3 ايام. 

وحول خطط العمل المستقبلية أشار العجمي إلى أن الشركة دأبت على استقطاب الكفاءات لتلبية متطلبات التوسع وضمان المحافظة على مستوى الخدمات المتميزة التي تقدمها الشركة لتعزيز مكانتها على المستوى المحلي والاقليمي والدولي. 

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن شركة ناشيونال لخدمات الطيران تنفرد بتقديم خدمات الاستقبال والمساعدة من خلال فريق عمل "هلا كويت" الذي يتلقى أفضل التدريبات باستمرار لضمان تقديم خدمات راقية تليق بمستوى العملاء وضيوف الكويت. كما افتتحت الشركة مؤخراً قاعةً لاستقبال كبار الزوار والأعضاء من حاملي بطاقات العضوية التي تتيح للعميل التمتع بخدمات الضيافة المختلفة أثناء انتظار الرحلات أو المرور " الترانزيت".


----------

